# My 9th Annual Park Street Classic Bike Show/ Alameda, Ca.



## island schwinn (Aug 2, 2019)

Get ready for a free show which coincides with a car show all in one town. October 12th this year.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 2, 2019)

I miss the Forbidden Island Show....


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Aug 2, 2019)

Good times last year!


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 2, 2019)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> I miss the Forbidden Island Show....



Mine's better.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 2, 2019)

We'll be there!


----------



## slick (Aug 2, 2019)

We'll be there. If I'm lucky my C/10 will be rolling again and be able to haul more bikes instead of the pair like last year. We'll see? Guess that means I need to stay away from bikes and buy truck parts instead? Lol. New tires, brakes, carburetor, lowered suspension and a front end alignment. So there's $2k or more out the window. Lol.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 2, 2019)

slick said:


> We'll be there. If I'm lucky my C/10 will be rolling again and be able to haul more bikes instead of the pair like last year. We'll see? Guess that means I need to stay away from bikes and buy truck parts instead? Lol. New tires, brakes, carburetor, lowered suspension and a front end alignment. So there's $2k or more out the window. Lol.



I'll bring a tape measure and a bubble gauge so I can align it at the show.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 2, 2019)

I’m hoping to have one of my TOC bicycles ready to ride and show. Maybe I will bring all of them to show....


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 3, 2019)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> I’m hoping to have one of my TOC bicycles ready to ride and show. Maybe I will bring all of them to show....



We'll make room.


----------



## kreika (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## Maskadeo (Aug 10, 2019)

This is a great show, check it out!!!


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Aug 21, 2019)

I keep hearing that lady's voice in my head from last year asking Mike, "Are you making Micheladas in the middle of the street?!!"  Classic!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 21, 2019)

Vintage Paintworx said:


> I keep hearing that lady's voice in my head from last year asking Mike, "Are you making Micheladas in the middle of the street?!!"  Classic!



Me: "Yes....yes we are. Would you like yours regular or spicy?"


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 28, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Me: "Yes....yes we are. Would you like yours regular or spicy?"



Get ready to do it all again.


----------



## slick (Aug 29, 2019)

Hopefully my truck will be roadworthy to haul more bikes...


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 6, 2019)

bump


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 10, 2019)

One month away


----------



## Balloonatic (Sep 10, 2019)

Hmmm.... might have to make the trek up there for this show! What car show is at the same time? Is this bike show at Alameda Point where the famous flea market is?


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 10, 2019)

Balloonatic said:


> Hmmm.... might have to make the trek up there for this show! What car show is at the same time? Is this bike show at Alameda Point where the famous flea market is?



This is the same day as the Park St. car show in downtown Alameda.Will be right next to the cars. A few miles from the old naval base.


----------



## kreika (Sep 11, 2019)

I was curious is this strictly showing stuff off or are there things for sale?


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 11, 2019)

kreika said:


> I was curious is this strictly showing stuff off or are there things for sale?



No swap, just a bike show since space seems to be pretty limited. I suppose you could bring show bikes to sell?


----------



## kreika (Sep 11, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> No swap, just a bike show since space seems to be pretty limited. I suppose you could bring show bikes to sell?




Thank you Mike.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 11, 2019)

kreika said:


> Thank you Mike.



I should add that there's plenty of room for bikes, so bring a few if you like. There just isn't enough room for a swap.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Sep 11, 2019)

Everything is always for sale if the price is right. 

These guys let me park my pile of parts in the row one time, so you know they aren't too picky about who and what shows up.


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 20, 2019)

up


----------



## slick (Sep 24, 2019)

Anyone coming to this show: I'm planning an afterparty night ride to Faction Brewing on the Naval Base and dinner afterwards so BRING LIGHTS!! Brighter the better! The Naval base doesn't have street lights anywhere and lots of inactive barracks so we will need to be lit up, also....bring chains to lock up. So after the show ends around 4pm???? We will ride to Faction Brewing and cruise back to Park street where the show is for dinner. La Penca Azul is there and has fantastic food with a super burrito the length of my arm from elbow to wrist. So see you all Saturday October 12th in Alameda.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 24, 2019)

Otaez’s has happy hour on their outdoor patio, before 6:00pm. Street tacos are $1.00. Best tequila bar, in town.  They’re on Webster, not far from Faction. Their chili relleno burrito, on the menu, is my creation. Their deep-fried ice cream is the bomb!
http://otaezrestaurant.com/


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 24, 2019)

...


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Sep 25, 2019)

This is a killer meet-like getting two for one!  A killer bike show and a huge-I mean huge car show. Plenty of restaurants along the strip and fordmike65 will be serving up the official drink of the meet-a beer/tomato juice concoction!


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 1, 2019)

C'mon out.


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 5, 2019)

getting antsy


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 6, 2019)

Just saw this on the Park St car show official page. Click and check it out.

https://downtownalameda.com/events/classic-car-show/


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 10, 2019)

Stocked up on the caucasian michelada supplies today. ***SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT*** Krate Mayhem,AKA Dave,will be at the show Saturday. His first appearance since his severe injury in July. Come out and say HI to our good friend. Really excited. Also,the owner of Alameda Bicycles, Gene Oh,has graciously donated many prizes for a raffle to be held that day. I'll be conducting the raffle with all proceeds to be donated to Krate Mayhem's recovery expenses.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 12, 2019)

What are you doing sitting on your butt looking at pics of bikes on the Cabe??? Get off your keister and get over to the Alameda Bike Show!  Just getting started so come on down!


----------



## sccruiser (Oct 12, 2019)

Good times ! After show stop at Faction Brewing . Thanks Brian for another great show.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 12, 2019)

sccruiser said:


> Good times ! After show stop at Faction Brewing . Thanks Brian for another great show. View attachment 1077609



That's a pair to draw to.....................


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 13, 2019)

Hey all, I want to thank everyone who came out to show their support and crazy cool bikes. Huge shout out of appreciation to Gene Oh ,George,and Hannah of Alameda Bicycle. Their generosity and support is highly appreciated. Our good friend Krate Mayhem came out and hung out with us for a few hours and he looks incredible.As usual,I didn't have an opporunity to take pics,but those in attendance will hopefully be kind enough to share any they have. I look forward to next year and seeing all my bike family again. THANK YOU.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 13, 2019)

More pics! 

Really happy to hear that Dave is getting out and about!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 13, 2019)

Another great show Brian @island schwinn!! We had a great time hanging out, checking out all the amazing bikes and cars, as well visiting the the self-serve Michelada Station countless times...  I really did lose count 

What a treat to see our bud Dave @krate-mayhem out and about checking out the show and saying hello! Unfortunately @slick's back went out the night before loading up the bikes for the show, so he and his lady Mary didn't make it out. You two were missed!!! I had to drink for all of us! You better be there next year, or I'll take a trailer to haul your a$$ to the show!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 13, 2019)

More pics from our ride to Faction for brews, then to Almanac and Alameda Island Brewing. Thanks for leading the ride Eric @Autocycleplane


----------

